

Artsy's new iOS7-only iPhone app - abfabry
http://iphone.artsy.net

======
dblock
The splash page linked here is a 1-page app written in JS and running on
node.js. It has a couple interesting things, scroll down and watch it animate
inside the iPhone. The code is open-source,
[https://github.com/artsy/flare](https://github.com/artsy/flare).

~~~
dmamills
There is a small typo in the link to iphone.artsy.net in your readme.md

~~~
dblock
Thanks, fixed. We do take pull requests too :)

